
Adrian Cockcroft on Chaos Architecture: “Four Layers, Two Teams and an Attitude” - danielbryantuk
https://www.infoq.com/news/2017/11/cockcroft-chaos-architecture
======
tedmiston
Direct link to slides: [https://qconsf.com/system/files/presentation-
slides/chaos_ar...](https://qconsf.com/system/files/presentation-
slides/chaos_architecture_qconsf.pptx)

